# A bit of bling for my bandsaw



## rpmMan (Dec 16, 2018)

The jet bandsaw i recently got at auction included a pretty nice cast iron fence. unfortunately the plastic handle for securing it in place was missing several hunks ... im guessing the thing had hit the floor a few times... actually did it myself as it seems that a great place to keep it when not needed is right under the table...that is until you decide to open the door to the bottom wheel...

Anyways i recently acquired a nice hunk of 3 in 17-7 ss bar stock and that needed to used for something...except i was going to have to go buy a metric bolt... that is i "assumed" all the hardware on the saw was metric...something i have very little of... after checking what i did have i discovered that the bolt was just a 3/8 16...now that i have and it was time to go to work on the lathe..

Ps  when i first got the hunk of 17-7 i was apprehensive about its machinability but have come to love it... it takes a sharp carbide tool medium high speeds and slow feeds and you end up with a very nice finish...

old versus new



Bling....


----------

